# Hello from Illinois



## Woodland Haunters (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Marshall and I have been a home haunter for a few years now and can't wait until next year to do it all again. I have read a lot of post on here and have learned a lot. My wife and I just registered to go to Transworld Halloween Show in Marc in St. Louis and hope to learn even more. I can't wait to get to know some fellow haunters and see what everyone has in store for there next haunt.


----------



## KelownaHaunter (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello Marshall. Back at ya. Welcome to our new forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Marshall!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, mc


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, Marshall!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Be sure to post pictures from Transworld next year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Marshall!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Marshall! If you get a chance, post some pictures of your haunt.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'd like to hit a few of those shows too.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

oooooo TransWorld....... how about that... you just joined the board and I'm already jealous. St Louis is a bit of a hike for me, but we'll be attending The National Halloween & Haunter's Convention in Philly this May.

Welcome Marshall.


----------



## Woodland Haunters (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to post some good pics from transworld, but I'm more exited just to go. LOL


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

